# My Skyline 350GT



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

Well here in the states its an Infiniti G35 Coupe and many will say its not a skyline, but anyway politics aside. I joined up on the forums here because i am in the market for a GTR. anyone want to trade?  Anyways Enjoy.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

here are a few more


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

HOT CAR MAN!:thumbsup: 
YOU SHOULDNT FORGONE!
ALL WHAT YOU NEED IS A BIG TURBOS:clap:
YOU MOST WELCOME...


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Loving the colour, and a very nice engine bay


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutly great and stunning car . . what engine mod if this?
and don't worry , it is 100% a Skyline, in the west the japanese brands need just to invent stupid names as Lexus and Infiniti so that the people over here can also eat it.:chuckle: 
Is that the Ken-style body kit?


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah the body kit is the kenstyle rear and sides, greddy front bumper.

The engine is modded with a greddy twin turbo kit. i am running HKS FCON VPRO engine management and a whole bunch of other goodies. The car is actually getting dynoed this week and wiht the new engine management and 750cc injectors i am hoping for 450rwhp. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

oh i forgot to say taht the greddy kit comes with 2 Mitsu TD05 turbos. The car was originally white but now the paint is the Lamborghini Gallardo Arancio mettallic pearl orange.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

stunning motor, why didnt you just buy a GTR in the first place?


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

to get a hold of an R34 here in the states is a bloody mission.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks great,nice combination of the parts


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

A very nice car.

But why does every American car that is featured some where has a NOS drink advertising on the car? I really see it on every car.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

haha yeah. I am sponsored by the NOS energy drink. Its great stuff!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark350GT said:


> haha yeah. I am sponsored by the NOS energy drink. Its great stuff!


Are in you in anyway connected to the Tjin brothers?


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

no i'm not.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark350GT said:


> no i'm not.


Oke  because al the cars they build are alaso being sponsored by NOS energy drink.

But like i said you really have build a great car.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

what a beautiful car .... 100% Skyline so ignore any stupid comments.

some serious camber on the rears there .. very very cool 

Steve


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

My god I can't close my mouth.... Can't let the girlfriend see me this way... have to find clamp... must find clamp to close mouth...

That car is incredible. Do you have the VQ35 in their? Have you dynoed? When can I get a ride? What color is that? How good is it to drive?


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

6speed said:


> My god I can't close my mouth.... Can't let the girlfriend see me this way... have to find clamp... must find clamp to close mouth...
> 
> That car is incredible. Do you have the VQ35 in their? Have you dynoed? When can I get a ride? What color is that? How good is it to drive?


yes its the VQ35 motor. The color is Lamborghini gallardo arancio pearl orange. The car is a dream to drive. A little bit of luxury mixed with aggressive suspension setup. The twin turbos spool up very quickly so the boost hits early, lots of fun!


----------



## opus (Feb 25, 2006)

*Skyline or not*

Who cares what you call it. It's a G35 to you and a mighty fine one at that. It doesn't make it any lesser a car because it doesn't have GTR placed somewhere on it. I personally think it's tacky to put the GTR emblem on cars that never came with them. Doesn't matter if it is a Corvette or or a GTS-T. Pick your weapon and make it the best that it can be. Kudos to your effort . It looks great!!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool car & pic's

keep up mate


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice looking car have you had a measure up to see if a RB26 would fit? what BHP do you run at the moment


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

the car is running around 480 or so BHP at the moment. Yes the RB26 does fit, a company is making a swap kit at the moment to make things a little easier.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

woow ,, that is really stunning car

keep it up mate


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

Looks stunning, love the rear, and love the colour 

Yet to even see one in the UK!


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah they seem to be rare in Britain.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I really love the rear of the V35 Skyline, the front is nice style too, but not as agressive as the R34 GTR, someone should do a kit with new r34 style headlights and front for the V35 . . . as they allready modify RX7s and NSXs as hell.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah the problem is that the front end is too "bubbly" i guess for the very angular R34 lights.


----------



## Kraker_Jax (Jun 28, 2006)

Great looking car you have there sir! I see you're part of 16Niss! Were you at HIN in Oct. last year? Very nice looking car again, love the color!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome G man. Good choice on the body mods, the greddy front is one of the best around. Good luck on your search, one of my buddies just picked up his R34 in cali a few months ago, after years of searching. Just have to have patience and $$$$ hahaha.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

German Sanchez builds some nice cars, good work!


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL Car!
Well done!
Really enjoy looking at the photos!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very nicely done. Sweet 35!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

The car looks great, and nice work under the hood too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Stunning, really really welldone im liking that alot


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. yes German Sanchez did the motor work! I am a member of 16niss [ team16NiSS ] and my car was in the Dunlop Tires booth at HIN Dallas.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

i usually hate 350GT but this one is rather good:thumbsup:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice, reminds me of K&N's Time Attack demo car.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

this is the best R35 i have ever saw , and yea , it looks like K&N's r35...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> this is the best R35 i have ever saw , and yea , it looks like K&N's r35...


It's not an R35 (wich not exists) it's a V35, called Nissan Skyline 350GT in japan and sold under Infiniti as G35 in the US.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Never normally a fan of the 350 but I have to say I really like that 

- Kevin.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I am a big fan of the 350GT Skyline, and yours is one of the best I've seen

Beautifully modified too - loving that engine bay:bowdown1:


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks alot guys. I appreciate the comments!!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark350GT said:


> yes its the VQ35 motor. The color is Lamborghini gallardo arancio pearl orange. The car is a dream to drive. A little bit of luxury mixed with aggressive suspension setup. The twin turbos spool up very quickly so the boost hits early, lots of fun!


How many PSi? My friend Craig has a japanese imported 350GT and he's looking at an early 600 reliable crank horsepower, and it likely wouldn't costr you much onto what you got. I like this car alot.

I'd like it if you can email me, or add me to your msn at [email protected], as I'd like to truly see this car in person, not buy it of course, but get to know it. It's a very special car.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

love the color and the engine bay, well, I like the whole package.
It has an aggressive stance.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

6speed said:


> How many PSi? My friend Craig has a japanese imported 350GT and he's looking at an early 600 reliable crank horsepower, and it likely wouldn't costr you much onto what you got. I like this car alot.
> 
> I'd like it if you can email me, or add me to your msn at [email protected], as I'd like to truly see this car in person, not buy it of course, but get to know it. It's a very special car.


my email is [email protected]

feel free to contact me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## Kraker_Jax (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice, my car wasn't in a booth, but I was there with the sunburst colored Supra and the white 240SX with the RB26. I was the stock GTS-T lol.

Great car again sir, really lovely!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark350GT said:


> my email is [email protected]
> 
> feel free to contact me with any questions. Thanks!


I've added you to my msn. I hope sometime we can talk. I have some stuff you might want... and need to know about the VQ35. I also have alot of insight on the tuner community here in North America. I can get you easy parts... with easy money


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah i think the owner of the supra used to be a member of 16niss way back in the day. If i am talking about the same car. The Supra with gold GT-C's?


----------



## Kraker_Jax (Jun 28, 2006)

If those are Volks then yes! lol, don't know my wheel codes really. The car was red last year and 2 years ago and in Super Street as the Do Luck Supra, now he's sponsored by Top Secret.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG that's the sweetest best looking G35 I've ever seen in my life :bowdown1:


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

GTRJack said:


> OMG that's the sweetest best looking G35 I've ever seen in my life :bowdown1:


thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------

